# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Platnene pelene i tete u vrtiću.

## ana.m

Znam da ovdje ima teta koje rade u vrtiću pa bih molila da se jave i one na ovu temu.
Evo kakav problem imamo u svom vrtiću.
Prvi puta kada sam došla s Ivom u grupu, znači kada smo krenuli na prilagodbu, iznjela sam teti što i kako to ide kod nas.
Reakcija tete je bila nešto u stilu "Ajme kaj sad ova izmišlja". 
I onda kada je došlo vrijeme da Iva ostane malo duže u vrtiću i u tom vremenu je tete trebaju premotati, nastali su "problemi".
Pokušala sam teti objasniti kako joj treba namjestiti pelenu i zaštitne na to, nije me uopće slušala, taj dana kada sam došla po Ivu zaštitne su bile namještene tako da su donji gumbići ostali otkopčani i svi je virlio na sve strane. Po meni totalna idnolencija i nezainteresiranost.   :Mad:  .
A teta me dočekala ovim dijalogom.
"Znate što, ja sam se sjetila što ćemo mi. Ne morate vi nama nositi vaše pelene u vrtić, mi ćemo njoj stavljati ove koje dobijemo od vrtića!"
 :? .

Mislim si ja, ajde dobro, neću se s njima sad odmah raspravljati, vidjet ćemo dokle će to tako.
Moje dijete ide u vrtić već skoro 3 mjeseca i ja još niti jednom nisam donjela pelene u vrtić. Bila sam imala nešto jednokratnih doma koje smo inače korsitili kada bi mi stvarno bilo nezgodno negdje s platnenima, i takav jedan paket bi nama trajao mjesecima. I tako sam ja njoj ujutro kada bih je vodila u vrtić stavila tu jednokratnu.
Naravno da smo ih potrošili i sada sam ju počela slati u vrtić u platnenoj. I uredno svaki dan donesem vreću za pelenu.
Obavezno se svaki dan popiša, što znači da je u toj peleni od jutra sigurno do ručka. 

Zašto im je to takav problem?
Ne mogu vjerovati da netko može biti tak nezainteresiran.
Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Frida

Ana, nastavi na bilo kojem od ponuđenih topica: 

skidanje pelena u vrtiću/jaslicama

Pelene i jaslice

Platnene i jaslice

----------

